# Heutiges Datum anzeigen lassen



## Xtracter (31. Aug 2009)

Sehr geehrte Mitglieder des Java Forums,

ich bin ein totaler Java Anfänger (Auch in diesem Forum bin ich frisch geboren ) und möchte gerne ein Programm schreiben, welches das heutige Datum anzeigen lassen kann (Halt einfach die Zeit, die bei Windows eingestellt ist). Es hat zwar keinen richtigen Sinn, aber ich möchte dies halt einfach können um es später mal einsetzen zu können.

Hoffe, dass ich hiermit keinen zu grossen Aufwand gefordert hab. Falls dies schon eher zu den professionelleren Bereichen gehört, lass ichs lieber.

Beste Grüsse,
Xtracter


----------



## == != equals (31. Aug 2009)

```
import java.util.*;
import java.text.*;
Date dt = new Date();
// Festlegung des Formats:
SimpleDateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat( "yyyy-MM-dd HH:mm:ss.S" );
df.setTimeZone( TimeZone.getDefault() );                  // nicht mehr unbedingt notwendig seit JDK 1.2
// Formatierung zu String:
System.out.println( "Date = " + df.format( dt ) );        // z.B. '2001-01-26 19:03:56.731'
// Ausgabe für andere Zeitzone:
df.setTimeZone( TimeZone.getTimeZone( "Africa/Casablanca" ) );
System.out.println( "Casablanca = " + df.format( dt ) );  // z.B. '2001-01-26 18:03:56.731'
// Einlesen vom String:
dt = df.parse( "2001-02-03 04:05:06.7" );
System.out.println( "parse = " + df.format( dt ) );       // z.B. '2001-02-03 04:05:06.7'
```
Klappt genausogut wie alle anderen Codebeispiele, die ich nach 20 Sekunden Googeln fand: 
Java Date und Calendar

Grüße, 
== != equals


----------



## Xtracter (31. Aug 2009)

Wow, das ging aber schnell. Danke!


----------

